
Ebpf.io - zdw
https://ebpf.io
======
ncmncm
It is funny how many people think you have to code your ebpflets in C. It
turns out you can use C++, or even Rust or D, just as easily.

I like that some peripheral manufacturers (e.g. Netronome) will compile your
ebpflet, in their driver, to the native code of a processor on their hardware,
so it doesn't even need to wait to get scheduled onto a kernel thread to start
running.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
I have no gripe with Cilium being marketed in this way, it's good and I think
eBPF deserves more recognition, it's an amazing piece of tehcnology and opens
up even more possibilities for people building things using Linux systems as
blocks (and for regurlar sysadmins too).

But in the projects section it says:

> * In order to be listed as a major project as opposed to an emerging
> project, the project must have more than 50 contributors

Come on! Is, say, 40 a bad number? eBPF is still very much developing, and
setting such arbitrary limits makes little sense.

------
hardwaresofton
This site is kind of an ad/content marketing for Cilium[0], a container
networking solution for container orchestrators (most notably Kubernetes).

But then again Cilium's main differentiator _is_ utilizing the advanced
support for eBPF[1] in the kernel and it was launched by a Thomas Graf (a
kernel developer)[2], so it feels appropriate. From the QCon description:

> Thomas Graf is Co-Founder & CTO at Covalent and creator of the Cilium
> project. Before this, Thomas has been a Linux kernel developer at Red Hat
> for many years. Over the more than 15 years working on the Linux kernel,
> Thomas was involved in a variety of networking and security subsystems. For
> the past couple of years, Thomas has been involved in the development of BPF
> and XDP.

Nice to see kernel developers getting something for their thankless hard work.
I haven't given Cilium a try on my own k8s cluster, but I hope to give it a
spin soon. I don't think I need the majority of the features but the inter-pod
communication speedup and cluster-mesh features are attractive to me.

[0]: [https://docs.cilium.io](https://docs.cilium.io)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Packet_Filter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Packet_Filter)

[2]: [https://qconsf.com/speakers/thomas-
graf](https://qconsf.com/speakers/thomas-graf)

------
dplgk
The submitted title is useless. So I have no idea what I'm clicking through to
and therefore I am not clicking through.

~~~
TylerE
The HN fetish for using the webpage title as the submission title is so so so
bad. It needs to die.

~~~
gus_massa
If the title is bad, you can use the subtitle. and if that fails, a sentence
of the article without cherry picking too much (it's a fuzzy rule). (And
sometimes the mods revert the changes anyway.) I like:

> _eBPF is a revolutionary technology that can run sandboxed programs in the
> Linux kernel without changing kernel source code or loading kernel modules._

but it is too long, a shortened version to 80 characters is

 _eBPF: run sandboxed programs in the Linux kernel without changing kernel
source_

------
Mandatum
Strange how this appeared on the Top 10 from hckrnews.com.

